
How Can I Learn to Code with Groovy? - Chancla-io
https://www.chancla.io/hello-world-tutorial.html
======
vorg
You inadvertently submitted this twice -- there's another link (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19177937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19177937)
) for the same from 12 hrs previously.

